# 8lb. 8oz. Largie Mount



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I got my fish back yesterday. And it looked incredible. Color was great. Size was perfect. Taxedermist did an incredible job. The problem. The tail broke in shipping But our Taxedermist had us ship it back and he's painting an entire new fish and shipping it tomorrow. He painted it all last night and is glossing it today. Should have it by the weekend. He's a great taxedermist. Done all our fish. Looking forward to posting the pics of the fish. This is what happened to the tail. Mabye it will clear up any of the questions on the weight. It sure looked huge yesterday


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

That sucks. At least hes replacing it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yeah. He's real good about replacing it. The fact in 3-4 days I'll have it back is great!!! Unheard of for most Taxedermists. He works hard alright. He also replaced my 10lb. Walleye that fell off the wall last spring for nothing


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Make sure you post some very nice pics of the mount...the one you posted looks incredible! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I will Intimidator. It looked great. Some friends from my Dad's bible study said its the biggest Bass they'd seen. I'll get some good pics. I got a nice set of driftwood for the back-drop.


----------

